# postfix Email-Zustellung klappt nicht: unknown user



## tafkaz (29. Juni 2009)

*gelöst: postfix Email-Zustellung klappt nicht: unknown user*

Hallo Board,
Ich habe einen frischen Debian Lenny 64bit server installiert und bin 1:1 nach der perfect-server Anleitung vorgegangen.
Ispconfig und alles scheint auch blendend zu funktionieren, nur habe ich Probleme mit der Zustellung von Mails. Wahrscheinlich ein total kleiner Fehler, aber auch nach langem lesen komme ich einfach nicht drauf.
Evtl. hat das damit zu tun, dass unser erstes web die gleiche Domain hat wie der servername...

Ich beschreibe einfach mal:

/etc/hosts:
XXX.XX.XX.X server.foo.bar.net server

/etc/hostname:
server.foo.bar.net

/etc/postfix/main.cf:
myhostname = server.foo.bar.net

/etc/mailname:
server.foo.bar.net

erstes web hat die domain:
www.bar.net (co-domain bar.net ist angelegt)

User wurde angelegt als root@bar.net
Benutzername P0119-root

---
wenn ich jetzt also von aussen eine Mail an root@bar.net sende kommt folgende fehlermeldung in der /var/log/mail.log:



```
Jun 29 15:04:14 server postfix/smtpd[10080]: connect from moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.126.188]
Jun 29 15:04:14 server postfix/smtpd[10080]: E19712586056: client=moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.126.188]
Jun 29 15:04:14 server postfix/cleanup[10085]: E19712586056: message-id=<4A48BBCC.2010901@testdomain.com>
Jun 29 15:04:14 server postfix/qmgr[9731]: E19712586056: from=<info@testdomain.com>, size=1179, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jun 29 15:04:14 server postfix/smtpd[10080]: disconnect from moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.126.188]
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/local[10086]: E19712586056: to=<S0119-root@server.foo.bar.net>, orig_to=<root@bar.net>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.07/0/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "P0119-root")
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/cleanup[10085]: 00A302586064: message-id=<20090629130415.00A302586064@server.foo.bar.net>
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/bounce[10087]: E19712586056: sender non-delivery notification: 00A302586064
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/qmgr[9731]: 00A302586064: from=<>, size=3161, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/qmgr[9731]: E19712586056: removed
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/smtp[10088]: 00A302586064: to=<info@testdomain.com>, relay=mx01.kundenserver.de[212.227.15.186]:25, delay=0.44, delays=0.01/0.01/0.09/0.33, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 Message 0MKrqa-1MLGWt0x8d-0009wl accepted by mxbap3.kundenserver.de)
Jun 29 15:04:15 server postfix/qmgr[9731]: 00A302586064: removed
```
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand diesen Knoten in meinem Hirn lösen könnte! 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## tafkaz (29. Juni 2009)

Oh Mann...
Ich habe das Problem gefunden....und ich denke es handelt sich um einen fetten Bug:
Das Problem lag am Großbuchstaben im *User Prefix.
*Das kriegt der nicht gelevelt...

Also:
Großbuchstaben zu Kleinbuchstaben gemacht und alles ist gut !

Benutzername p0119-root statt
Benutzername P0119-root


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Till (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist immer so bei Postfix. Deshalb ist das Userprefix ja per Default auch in Kleinbuchstaben.


----------



## tafkaz (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Till,
ok, das wusste ich natürlich nicht...
Und suchte mir nen Wolf! ;-)
Vielleicht sollte dann ISPConfig so etwas per se verbieten?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, könnte man mal machen. Der User kann auch keine Großbuchstaben eingeben, das kann nur der Admin bei den prefixes.


----------



## tafkaz (1. Juli 2009)

jetzt wo ich es weiß, ist ja alles klar...
Aber evtl. hätte mir auch schon geholfen, wenn auf diese Eigenart von Postfix kurz eingegangen worden wäre, im Sinne von "ACHTUNG! KEINE GROßBUCHSTABEN!".
Naja...
Ist ja ok jetzt !
Gruß
Sascha


----------

